# Looking for some encouragement... Feel lost.



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Got the call today and the embryos just are not good quality to transfer. I only had 4 eggs from 6 follicles, one went to Blasto but it had no cells inside, and this is my first IVF round.

I'm going to head to the sunshine for a few weeks and speak with the consultant on my return, but at 41, nearly 42, is this the reality if IVF for me?

Does this mean I am a poor responder? Can another cycle on different meds really make a difference? 

Am I best to just get back in the saddle and try again now as time is ticking?

Physically and mentally I feel strong enough to do it, losing my daughter was harder than this, but it's still hard  

Maybe first rounds are often like this... And it's really trail and error?

I suppose really these things all need to be answered by my doc, but I just wanted to ask what you ladies think... I am feeling pretty low tonight and that the sun is setting on me making a family.

 xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi

I didnt want to read and run - you've been through so much  

You produced a good number of eggs and you did make it to blast - just not a great quality blast.. if Iwere in your situation iI wouldn't give up. There's things you can do: is it the right clinic/protocol? Supplements? Is the sperm OK? Are there any other issues going on? The fact that you have been pg is a sign it could work again. 

Although I'm younger I have a fairly low amh... My first cycle was a bit of a disaster... One good blast and that's it... Poor eggs. Second go I took coenzyme q10 and different protocol and it worked much better... No bfp to stay yet but a step closer. The first go is always a bit of a trial run.



Xxx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read what happened to your beautiful daughter in 2012   
My son also had IUGR which was missed, he only just made it. 
I just wanted to say never ever give up. I had my second son at age 41, and more and more women are having babies in their 40s than ever before. 
I know nothing about IVF. Like you I got my 1st BFP after a lap & dye. That ended in an early mc, but whilst I was getting over it I read a book called Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler. It was incredibly eye opening and 5 weeks later I got my 2nd BFP. I would recommend this book if you do want to 'get back I the saddle'. 
I hope you get your happy ending, try to stay positive     
xxx


----------

